# Einheitsmatrix



## Nucleus (6. Dezember 2002)

hi,
Weiß jemand wie ich so etwas mit einer schleife erstellen kann ? 


100
010
001


?? please help


----------



## Nucleus (9. Dezember 2002)

Hier die Lösung falls es jemanden interessiert	

```
int dim;
	dim = 4; 
	int [][]m = new int[dim][dim];
   for( int ln=0; ln<m.length; ++ln) {
    for( int sp=0; sp<m.length; ++sp) {
      if( ln==sp) {     
        m[ln][sp] = 1;
      } else {
        m[ln][sp] = 0;
      }
   
    }
  }


int s,b;

for (s =0; s<m.length;s++ )			//Alle Elemente durchlaufen
	{
	  for (b = 0; b<m.length; b++)	//Alle folgenden Zeilen
		{
			print(m[s][b] + " ");	//Elemente werden durch Leerzeichen getrennt.
		}
		print("\n");				//Jede Zeile wird mit einem Zeilen vorschub ausgegeben.
	}
```


----------

